# Hello



## ROYSPONY (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello fellow coffee lovers from Hook ,Hampshire


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, welcome. How is life in Hook these days? I used to live in Odiham but not been there for nearly 10 years.


----------

